# Newbie



## masg (Jun 28, 2007)

hey guys!
i've been on this forum for a while now and thought id ask you all for help and advice.

I'm thinking of starting my own detailing business and was wondering how do i go about that?like what do i need to start other the detailing kit,such as legal terms,any lisences needed?insurance etc...

thanks in advance :newbie:


----------



## sharkey (Mar 19, 2009)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=9987
Check this out, good read


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

have a red of this thread:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=9987

(btw, whats with the HUGE font?)


----------



## masg (Jun 28, 2007)

lol i don't know...thought i'd give it a try but thanks for the links guys,i'll check them out


----------



## masg (Jun 28, 2007)

i've had a quick read through...but i want to give it a go as detailing is a passion of mine and want to do it as a part time,i got an extra hand to work with me and clients wanting jobs done for them so i thought the next step for me was to look into the legal side of things such as insurance n registering a company


----------

